# Using E6000 adhesive for inlay?



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

I've tried CA glue and epoxy and my results have been mixed (granted, I'm "adhesive challenged" when it comes to stuff like this). So, basically I'm wondering if any of you inlay experts out there have ever tried E6000 for your inlay work? And, if so, what your results may have been.

I'm experimenting right now with a little bit, and won't know the results until it has fully cured, but so far it looks encouraging. I drilled a hole with a forstner bit and set a small, really ugly little stone in it about 2 hours ago. It says to let it cure 24 to 72 hours for a full cure, so I won't touch it until tomorrow. The glue is crystal clear so far. I'm hoping there won't be any shrinkage, and once it's cured I'm hoping to be able to sand it in order to accept a finish coat of poly over the top (the sanding part has me concerned because the instructions say this glue is abrasion resistant, so I'm not sure if this means to sanding, or if it means "scratches).

I did some research on the internet and virtually everyone who blogged it says they consider it to be amazing glue. The only problem with that is I couldn't find anyone who's used it for inlay work (maybe there's a good reason - I don't know).

Any feedback on this topic would be very much appreciated. Thanks.
TZH


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

FWIW - I do quite a bit of inlay work and I have never seen a reason to use anything other than basic woodworking glue. In my case, that is Tite Bond III.

I just did 72 of these Pew End Panels and half of them had the cross inlay. Each one was secured with TB III. It worked great.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/50175


----------



## RockyBlue (Jan 10, 2011)

I use this epoxy I found on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310186223912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
I use it on my tables with the saw inlay and it works great.
This listing for 24oz bottles has some more info also.http://cgi.ebay.com/EPOXY-RESIN-HIGH-PERFORMANCE-VERSION-MAX-CLR-24-OZ-/310187764669?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4838a1abbd
I have some of the 96 oz leftover if you want to experiment with it. In the ebay ad they show a toy car incased in a cube of this epoxy with no bubbles and is clear.
They also say you can sand, polish, machine, router it when cured. If you think this may work I can bring you some this week, just let me know.


----------



## jonasramus (Apr 3, 2010)

Ditto. Many of my pcs have inlay. I've never had to use anything but yellow wood glue. Tite bond I is what I usually use since has a faster cure time than II or III.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, for the feedback. I guess I should have been more clear on what I was looking for when I first posted. Wood inlay I know can use the regular wood glue. I was looking more at what a lot of the LJ'rs do who inlay stone, turquoise, and so on. So, I apologize for not making that clear right from the start. Looking forward to getting a lesson from you, RockyBlue, on how to use the epoxy you mention in your post. Thanks, again.

TZH


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I guess I have my own answer as to how good E6000 might work for stone inlay as a filler, and that is it ain't so good. It dries crystal clear, but shrinks significantly. When I applied it, I made sure it had a dome over the hole it was supposed to fill. By the time I checked it today, the glue had shrunk to well below the hole rim. I also noticed a fairly large bubble that had developed during cure that wasn't there when originally applied. So, my recommendation would be to continue using epoxy and/or ca glue for this type of inlay. I guess I could/should have put this into the product review tag, but didn't know at that time what my results were going to be. So, my apologies for putting it here.

TZH


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Not all is lost. We now know that this application doesn't work. Thanks for the information learned.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bentlyj
That stuff is pretty good. I use it as well as System 3 epoxy. 
TZH, all may not be lost. You can pour it again to fell the voids. You can also drill into the bubble and fill it, too.
The dam mentioned by Bentlyj is a good idea. I use modeling clay. My inalys are small so I never worry about heat build up.


----------

